# Wood close to Non-IC recessed lighting-solution?



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

Those sound like Emerald or Commercial Electric brand (same thing) cans. If so, and safety is a concern of yours, take them back. That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## dougrus (Sep 16, 2006)

MDSHUNK, 
I have never bought the Commercial Electric cans you refer to but they are all over "the depot" and the other big boxes...All the electricans around here pull out the submachine guns when they are mentioned...tell me more, if you please, for the benefit of the post and so I can properly steer friends and family away.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> Those sound like Emerald or Commercial Electric brand (same thing) cans. If so, and safety is a concern of yours, take them back. That's all I have to say about that.


 
Don't have any experience with Emerald, but second you on Commercial Electric. Stay as far away from that junk as you can get. 

I don't think there would be any problem with any of the 5" or less fixtures producing enough heat to be dangerous.


----------



## acer66 (Nov 24, 2006)

simular issue here, 4" non-ic recessed lights almost touching the rafters, weren`t used so far (took over a job where contractor ran off) during a test run over the day the wood didn`t really get warm but i want to be on the save side so i am debating with myself if i should move `em, any thoughts on this ?

thank you


----------

